# Don't mess with Jordan



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't mess with Jordan. Don't joke with Jordan. Dont laugh at Jordan. Certainly don't talk smack to Jordan. You know what? Don't talk to Jordan. If you are ever unfortunate enough to meet Jordan in real life, DO NOT MAKE EYE CONTACT WITH JORDAN

Do not mess with Jordan.

Jordan messes with you.

When i first got on cs chat, jordan was talking big, about this and that, bombing and what not. i was afraid at first, then after realizing nothing was coming, my edge went away, and i started talking smack back. i should have never lost that edge. today it came back to cut me.



























besides some padding and what not that was all that was in the box. thanks jordan... soon enough my friend...

stearns


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

HAHA.. no no Ben.. you have to show the rest 

Starting from the top left

01 Partagas 898 - DRY BOX THIS BEFORE SMOKING 
SCDlH El Principe
HdM Epi #2
PSD4
A Random Taboo 
Davidoff #2 Tubos
San Cristo NC
Nub Con
Oliva V Lancero
LGC Series R
Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
RASCC
Trini Reyes
Bolivar PC
and another SCdlH El Principe (woops.. must have thrown in 2) 

Then that is UncleBeanz Negrita Coffee. Should be enough for 4 cups. Good stuff 


Hope you enjoy Ben. And please... post pics of the rest :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a clinic he put on you right there. Damn didn't you say you were running out of room, you better start smoking faster.

Fine hit on a great BOTL by a great BOTL...............don't worry Ben, Jordan might have a little something coming from north of the border :tu


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice hit! Those could last you all the way through the weekend! :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Jordan is like Fight Club, you don't talk about it.

Awesome hit! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice one, Jordan is a crazy botl


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> HAHA.. no no Ben.. you have to show the rest


well, the box appeared to have been opened prior to delivery, was this something else valuable? either way it was was not in the box when it got here. oh well, sorry, no pics 

stearns


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

omg what did #2 put in there? I'm scared to know


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is an amazing hit there!!! Nice JOB!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That's not smack talk, that's a smack down and be quiet hit right there. :sl :sl

Very nive hit Jordan!! :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

chenvt said:


> omg what did #2 put in there? I'm scared to know


The usual  ... combined with a bit of the unusual...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is one awesome hit right there!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Who is this Jordan character and where did he come from?? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Nice hit! Stearns needs to learn to keep his trap shut sometimes...hahahaha


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Nice hit! Stearns needs to learn to keep his trap shut sometimes...hahahaha


This I can agree with...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

alright, now that everybody's done reading this stupid thread...










stearns


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

stearns said:


> alright, now that *everybody*'s done reading this stupid thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's still more that need to see the kotex :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> I'm sure there's still more that need to see the kotex :r


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

stearns said:


> alright, now that everybody's done reading this stupid thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok Stearns.. Take heart, knowing that #2 is just trying to pass on the love and can't think of another way


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Friggin' awesome!

So are you calling Ben a p*ssy, Jordan?

Just askin ...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ROFL I love it


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

finally someone else feels the wrath!! Nice hit #2....I mean...kitty.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol.. now you gotta use it..


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Friggin' awesome!
> 
> So are you calling Ben a p*ssy, Jordan?
> 
> Just askin ...


:tpd:

:r
:r
:r
:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Hit Jordan!!!

I love the extra love that went into this one!!!:r


----------

